# Anyone Looking to start a New Life in Nova Scotia?



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all,

My love and I are not going to be able to move here due to distance/animal quarantine/etc but she saw this and if we were closer and didn't have the furry family we do we would be all over it. Take a look:

 http://halifax.en.craigslist.ca/reo/4054336839.html


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I should add that it is free to live in, just looking for a caretaker. There is some other cheap property out that way, but we would likely do this and work a bit on the side to save up if it were a viable option.


----------



## rrex (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate to have my first post be so negative, and not that I have any reason to suspect anything, but: be careful! 

There was a man in Ohio who posted ads looking for a caretaker for his property, carefully selected applicants who wouldn't be missed, and then killed them when they showed up.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/04/us-usa-crime-craigslist-idUSBRE9330LS20130404


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been interested in this methodology for some time, but I'd only use Caretaker's Gazette or some other vetted source. Craigslist just scares me (maybe only in the US that applies, lol)

But it sure is a beautiful place! 

~ST


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Very weird as most Canadians are using Kijiji, not CL now.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah kijiji *is *THE CL in Canada! Found that out thru my brother! I like it a lot more!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh if only I could just up and move... That place is beautiful! A little farther east than DH and I are considering for a move to Canada though...


----------

